# Windows ISO pour // Desktop



## phcm64100 (22 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour

j ai un Mac Mini M1, j ai // Desktop 16, j ai telechargé une image iso de W10 chez microsoft mais // desktop refuse de l installer
ou y a t il une image ISO pour mon Mini M1 ??

merci


----------



## edenpulse (22 Septembre 2021)

*Ce n'est simplement pas possible.* Ce sujet à déjà été traité sur le forum de nombreuses et incalculables fois.
Il n'est pas possible de virtualiser Windows 10 x86 sur Mac M1. Pas de possibilités de Bootcamp non plus.


----------



## phcm64100 (22 Septembre 2021)

merci, pas de possibilité en vue ??


----------



## edenpulse (22 Septembre 2021)

ça n'intéresse pas Microsoft, et c'est pas Apple qui va le faire à leur place... donc...
Les logiciels de virtualisation arriveront peut-être a faire quelque chose, mais à priori c'est pas pour tout de suite.


----------



## phcm64100 (22 Septembre 2021)

merci


----------



## ericse (22 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Tu peux essayer avec UTM, il parait que Windows Intel fonctionne avec (mais très lentement) : https://mac.getutm.app


----------



## CM17 (22 Septembre 2021)

phcm64100 a dit:


> merci, pas de possibilité en vue ??


windows ARM avec parallels desktop 17 ?


----------



## maxou56 (22 Septembre 2021)

phcm64100 a dit:


> merci, pas de possibilité en vue ??


Bonsoir,
Windows 10 ARM en bêta. Il faut s'inscrire au programme insider et télécharger l'iso.
Et c'est pareil pour les autres OS comme Linux, sur Mac Apple Silicon (M1) on ne peut virtualiser que des OS ARM64.
Compatible avec les logiciels ARM64 (natifs), x86 (32bit) en émulation, et en beta x86_64 (64bit), attention pas avec les ARM32 ça peut poser des problèmes.





						Installer le Microsoft Store sous Windows 10 ARM sur Mac M1 | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com
				








						Windows 10 ARM sur M1 avec Parallels Desktop | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com
				






> j ai un Mac Mini M1


16GB de RAM ?
Si c'est un 8GB de RAM ce n'est pas assez pour de la virtualisation (RAM + mémoire graphique de la VM + RAM et mémoire graphique du Mac M1)


----------



## phcm64100 (23 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour et ou telecharger la version ARM de // et l iso de windows qui va avec ??


----------



## CM17 (23 Septembre 2021)

Si tu as acheté parallels en version 16, il faut acheter la mise à niveau, mais si tu as un abonnement tu peux juste mettre à jour l'application.
Pour windows 11 il être inscrit sur le programme insider preview, puis tu peux téléchager vhdx ici.


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2021)

phcm64100 a dit:


> Bonjour et ou telecharger la version ARM de //


Tu devrais lire les articles de MacG, entre autres celui-ci... https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2021/...irtualise-macos-monterey-et-windows-11-123299


phcm64100 a dit:


> et l iso de windows qui va avec ??


Ben non, il n'y a pas de fichier .iso, renseigne-toi, lis les articles, etc. De plus, comme mentionné il faut ouvrir ou posséder un compte Microsoft Insider qui donne bien accès à un téléchargement. Le fichier pèse 10,64 Go et l'extension est *.vhdx*...




...et ce n'est pas demain la veille qu'une virtualisation de Windows se fera aussi facilement qu'auparavant. Le 5 octobre il y a la sortie officielle de Windows 11, comme Microsoft n'est pas pressée de faire des efforts pour une version ARM, il faudra attendre un très long moment pour que cela fonctionne proprement.

Officiellement, voilà ce que mentionne Parallels... https://kb.parallels.com/125375


----------



## maxou56 (23 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,
A noter que VMware propose aussi une preview (alpha) pour les Mac M1.








						VMware Fusion : la Tech Preview ouverte à tous et gratuite au moins jusqu'au printemps prochain
					

Avec plusieurs semaines de retard sur son grand rival Parallels, Fusion, l'outil de virtualisation de VMware est désormais prêt pour les Mac M1 ! Enfin, prêt, c'est aller un peu vite en besogne puisque l'éditeur annonce une Tech Preview de son logiciel, que tous les utilisateurs pourront...




					www.macg.co


----------



## phcm64100 (24 Septembre 2021)

je me suis inscrit chez microsoft mais je ne touve pas le lien de téléchargement



			Download Windows Insider Preview ARM64


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2021)

phcm64100 a dit:


> je me suis inscrit chez microsoft mais je ne touve pas le lien de téléchargement


Microsoft vient de retirer la version de Windows 10 au profit de la version 11. Si tu es bien inscrit dans un compte Insider, tu as ceci...


----------

